# Diamond recall from Missouri plant



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*International concerns!*

Evidently this is now an international concern because of pet foods shipped to other countries:Tracking International Distribution of Diamond Pet Foods Products « eFoodAlert. The site focused on Taste of the Wild, but I suspect some of the other brands included in the recall are shipped to other countries, too.

This is the most complete list I have found of recalled products and locations to which they were shipped: http://efoodalert.net/diamond-pet-foods-etc-recalls-2012/.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting. This is exactly why I was so hesitant to go back to the food Riley had been eating, even though he was doing so well on it. So scary!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Products recalled from Missouri plant*

Here is the only information I have found about the products recalled because of Salmonella at the Missouri plant: Diamond Plant #2, Salmonella.

This recall includes cat foods, by the way.

There are suspicions that further recalls related to this plant are coming. :uhoh:

Note that Diamond also has a production facility in California.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Here is the only information I have found about the products recalled because of Salmonella at the Missouri plant: Diamond Plant #2, Salmonella.
> 
> This recall includes cat foods, by the way.
> 
> ...


I've stated before I wish someone/organization would put Diamond out of its misery...just wondering when the class action lawyers might decide to start something on behalf of the people and animals sickened by Diamond processed products. If I were a pet food company that contracts with Diamond for processing, I'd be thinking long and hard about finding another processor and also thinking about the amount of money Diamond has caused them to lose.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't much think a class action lawsuit would do any good. People food, probably, dog food, no. I was contacted by a lawyer in Okalhoma about a year after Hunter's death. His mom had lost her dog to ProHeart6. He was trying to get as many as he could to join a suit.

I informed him that Fort Dodge had sttled with me--I never even threatened to sue or anything, just sent themn letters and spread the story of Hunter's death from one end of the net to the other. Aft first they wanted me to slign a "keep your mouth shut" release, I wouldn't00-I had to try to save as many dogs as I could. they finally informed me they were sending a check for just about 1/2 of the $2300 vet bill...and no mention of signing a release. I know many others that tried and didn't get a penny so I felt I was fortunate to get back about 1/2 of the bill without even threatening anything.

But long story short, I told the lawyer FD had settled with me and I would not be entitiled to any moey BUT I would send all the info on Huter's meeical record from day one all test results, necropsy, everything in case it could help his case. I gladly accepted.

Several joined in that I know. But it was thrown out-- a dog doesn't matter. Lots and lots of folks spent several thousdans of dollars trying tokeep their dg/dogs alive, but the courts don't think of that is being important. So i doubt a dog food suit would domuch better, sad to say.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lawsuits are pending because of the people who got sick. In one case an infant contracted Salmonella from the Diamond-produced dog-food. I don't remember details, but I bet Google will take you to the reports.

Sadly, so many pet foods are produced by Diamond that it is hard to get away from them. I am looking for something nutritionally equivalent to the TOTW Pacific Stream that my dogs thrive on, but other grain-free seafood-based foods tend to be too high in protein, which is hard on the kidneys. Suggestions are most welcome, by the way.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

It was my understanding that TOTW was a voluntary recall, a "just in case", but none of the food tested was infected with salmonella.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> It was my understanding that TOTW was a voluntary recall, a "just in case", but none of the food tested was infected with salmonella.


Exactly, so we are still using TOTW. But, like others, I hate supporting Diamond. Maybe the brands we love can find other plants to produce their products.
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Lawsuits are pending because of the people who got sick. In one case an infant contracted Salmonella from the Diamond-produced dog-food. I don't remember details, but I bet Google will take you to the reports.
> 
> Sadly, so many pet foods are produced by Diamond that it is hard to get away from them. I am looking for something nutritionally equivalent to the TOTW Pacific Stream that my dogs thrive on, but other grain-free seafood-based foods tend to be too high in protein, which is hard on the kidneys. Suggestions are most welcome, by the way.


Nutrisource and their sister product Pure Vita ( made by the same co. that has their own plant.. never involved in a recall) have a grain free fish product that is moderate protein. 

Seafood Select Grain Free

Grain Free Dog Food Salmon Formula PureVita - Pure and Natural Holistic Pet Food

Also, Annamaet has a grain free fish food but it's 30% protein.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Nutrisource and their sister product Pure Vita ( made by the same co. that has their own plant.. never involved in a recall) have a grain free fish product that is moderate protein.
> 
> Seafood Select Grain Free
> 
> ...


These would be among my suggestions too along with Wellness Simple Solutions Salmon & Potato and Horizon Pulsar Salmon formula.

p.s. I'd urge fans of TOTW, NB and Canidae to pressure those companies to change manufacturers.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Lawsuits are pending because of the people who got sick. In one case an infant contracted Salmonella from the Diamond-produced dog-food. I don't remember details, but I bet Google will take you to the reports.
> 
> Sadly, so many pet foods are produced by Diamond that it is hard to get away from them. I am looking for something nutritionally equivalent to the TOTW Pacific Stream that my dogs thrive on, but other grain-free seafood-based foods tend to be too high in protein, which is hard on the kidneys. Suggestions are most welcome, by the way.


I've been nailed by Diamond once againI went & bought Natural Ballance not knowing.I think I'm gonna start just cooking my own for Jack.I really don't have the time but I'll make it for my dog what's a little missed sleep?Think I'll pm Kaunha & see what they sell!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Nutrisource and their sister product Pure Vita ( made by the same co. that has their own plant.. never involved in a recall) have a grain free fish product that is moderate protein.
> 
> Seafood Select Grain Free
> 
> ...


My feed store carries this brand, and I'm thinking about switching. Just makes me nervous to keep feeding TOTW when Diamond has so many problems.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone know who manufactures Nature's Domain? It's available at Costco.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Anyone know who manufactures Nature's Domain? It's available at Costco.


From Wikipedia, take it for what it's worth, but yes, Diamond manufactures Nature's Domain: Diamond Pet Foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Don't much think a class action lawsuit would do any good. People food, probably, dog food, no. I was contacted by a lawyer in Okalhoma about a year after Hunter's death. His mom had lost her dog to ProHeart6. He was trying to get as many as he could to join a suit.
> 
> I informed him that Fort Dodge had sttled with me--I never even threatened to sue or anything, just sent themn letters and spread the story of Hunter's death from one end of the net to the other. Aft first they wanted me to slign a "keep your mouth shut" release, I wouldn't00-I had to try to save as many dogs as I could. they finally informed me they were sending a check for just about 1/2 of the $2300 vet bill...and no mention of signing a release. I know many others that tried and didn't get a penny so I felt I was fortunate to get back about 1/2 of the bill without even threatening anything.
> 
> ...


I was referring to a human illness lawsuit--that is the only way Diamond will end up paying. Case in point-- the e-coli outbreak a few years ago with a ground beef product sold to several fast food chains.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> From Wikipedia, take it for what it's worth, but yes, Diamond manufactures Nature's Domain: Diamond Pet Foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I believe all the Kirkland dog food products are manufactured by Diamond. After the most recent recall, we switched Max to Wild Prairie by Acana.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> I believe all the Kirkland dog food products are manufactured by Diamond. After the most recent recall, we switched Max to Wild Prairie by Acana.


That's what I suspected. I hope Costco will find another processor. Of course Costco is still selling chicken jerky treats.  Toby's food wasn't in the recall and was not made in a Diamond plant; however, he did his own recall when he developed an intolerance to one of the ingredients, so we ended up going to a prescription diet. We knew it was coming one day, it just happened sooner than we wanted.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tell me if what a sales clerk told me is true. 
Recently, we were running errands in another city, where we buy Brooks' regular food (Proplan). We were half way home when we realized we forgot to stop and buy his ProPlan. 
We stopped at a seed and feed store. They didn't sell ProPlan, but sold Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul
As I was standing at the checkout, I suddenly remembered that Chicken Soup was a Diamond brand food (and that seed and feed sold all Diamond foods). I told DH, "wait, I don't want to buy this, this company's food was involved in that salmonella recall".
The saleslady said, "No, we pulled all the food off the shelf that was involved in the recall, this food is perfectly fine"


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Tell me if what a sales clerk told me is true...The saleslady said, "No, we pulled all the food off the shelf that was involved in the recall, this food is perfectly fine"


This is true in local stores in our area, where many of the products subject to the recall have been re-stocked with new supplies that do not have the product codes and "best by" dates within the recalled range. We are still buying and using TOTW's grain-free Pacific Stream, though I am considering switching to a food not made by Diamond. We do take the recall information with us and check every bag that might come home with us. We'll be doing that for months to come, just in case some of the recalled stuff slips through.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

After reading the FDA report on the SC plant, I wouldn't buy any Diamond food (the link to the report is in one of the other recall threads). They had a total disregard for basic cleanliness and hygiene. I wouldn't trust that other plants aren't in the same state of filth and disrepair and that the mentality that thinks that is ok doesn't exist elsewhere in their company.

Melissa, I recently put Maggie on the Nutrisource grain inclusive adult food and am pleasantly surprised at how's she's doing. She's our one that has a tendency to loose stools and large volume. She's firm and tiny on this food and she seems to love it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

A few facts for this discussion.

The information about the Missouri Diamond plant came out over a month ago. I wouldn't be surprised if their California plant were being investigated since then.

Yes, there are starting to be some human lawsuits against Diamond based on the illnesses incurred from handling the dog food with salmonella. Infant illness leads to lawsuit against Diamond Pet Foods and Costco - DVM

Almost all pet food recalls are "voluntary" - only rarely does the FDA issue a recall.

Canidae used to have its kibble manufactured in Diamond plants; but this spring they bought their own facility in Texas. They have just started producing some of their formulas themselves. Canidae Pet Foods Announces New Company-Owned Pet Food Plant in Texas

As has been pointed out, NutriSource is a good value alternative with a great track record. I would also include Earthborn's grain free formulas. Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc. (headquartered in Indiana) manufactures the line at their plant in Monmouth, IL.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I almost switched to TOTW, as my work sells it. I decided to go a different route, with Fromm. I LOVE it so far. My dog hasn't had a bath in along time (oops!) and my Mom commented the other day on how soft she is. She loves the food and no problems with stools or anything out of the ordinary!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

For now, I am still sticking with TOTW. I e-mailed the company yesterday and will post once I get a reply.
I also called our local Tractor Supply Company and the manager told me that he does not know of any recall other than the one coming from the SC plant. This tractor supply co. gets their Diamond food from the Missouri plant. The manager told me, he will stay on top of it. 
Tractor Supply Company is really good about recalls and removing everything involved off the shelves fast if necessary.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> For now, I am still sticking with TOTW. I e-mailed the company yesterday and will post once I get a reply.
> I also called our *local Tractor Supply Company and the manager told me that he does not know of any recall other than the one coming from the SC plant.* This tractor supply co. gets their Diamond food from the Missouri plant. The manager told me, he will stay on top of it.
> Tractor Supply Company is really good about recalls and removing everything involved off the shelves fast if necessary.


You might want to share with him these links so he can be up-to-date:

After Eight Expansions, How Big is the Diamond Pet Foods Recall?

Diamond Plant #2, Salmonella

UPDATED: CORRECTED BEST BEFORE DATE Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food Production Code DSL 0801 Due to Small Potential for Salmonella Contamination

Ohio Identified Second Diamond Pet Foods Salmonella Problem « eFoodAlert


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

*Pet Food Recalls of 2012*

The same brands are involved just different batches. You can learn more here about how the recalls are connected and now global Three Strikes, You’re Out! |. I am never buying food made in those plants again, recalled batch or not


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is what I got back from TOTW customer service:

"Dear Christa, 

Thank you for your inquiry and concern. 

The Taste of the Wild - has not been recalled from our Missouri Facility. 

Thank YOU - for checking with us directly!
Cheri
Customer Service"



I am still feeding TOTW, I am not ready to switch my boys to another food yet.


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

Almost ALL recalls are "voluntary," the word is meaningless as the FDA allows companies to do the right thing and avoid severe actions. You will rarely here of any recall other than voluntary. Why put your pet at risk dealing with a company that has a decade long history of ignoring standard sanitation practices? This article documents Diamond's long history of abuse Three Strikes, You’re Out! | 



cgriffin said:


> It was my understanding that TOTW was a voluntary recall, a "just in case", but none of the food tested was infected with salmonella.


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

Christa,
I'm glad the bag you have is not on the recall list. Please be aware that the response you got is a legal answer, not the truth. The recall has expanded eight times--meaning they keep finding more and it goes back to August of last year. Yes, it is correct to say the Missouri plant did not have problems with TOTW at this time, the SC plant did. Partial truth is not truth.

Why put your pet at risk with a company that has a long track record of unsanitary practices going back to 2003? Hundreds of dogs have died and continue to die due to their unwillingness to do something as simple as install a hand washing station on their production line. I spoke with a breeder this morning who lost an entire litter she was weaning on TOTW. The CDC and FDA do not track animal deaths and illnesses in this matter, they count human illnesses. Salmonella poisoning is difficult to test for in dogs and cats.

This is a list of all the brands that have food manufactured by Diamond that was tainted with Salmonella. Personally, I wouldn't trust Diamond to make anything safe ever. They've had decades to solve the problems and have not. I only buy food from companies that have never had a recall and are small, family owned businesses that can maintain tight quality control.


Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Premium Edge
Professional
4Health
Taste of the Wild
Apex
Kirkland Signature/Kirkland Signature Nature’s Domain
Canidae




cgriffin said:


> That is what I got back from TOTW customer service:
> 
> "Dear Christa,
> 
> ...


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

*Update on the ever-expanding Diamond Food Recall*

This article summarizes the findings from the latest FDA report and documents how this is nearly a decade old problem with Diamond http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/07/06/pet-food-with-salmonella.aspx. 

The Gaston plant also didn’t fare well during an FDA inspection at the end of 2005, in which high levels of aflatoxin contamination were found, and was involved in the 2007 melamine contamination recalls as well.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
In 2007 a lot of the major pet food companies were involved in the Melamine fiasco.
I chose to feed TOTW because my boys like it and do well on it. For now, as long as the TOTW sold here, is not on recall, I will not switch. 
Besides, how do you know that other pet food companies and manufacturing plants don't have a sanitation issue? Maybe they just have not been caught yet. We just don't know as consumers.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is why I'll stick with the smaller, family owned food companies.

While they are obviously in it to make a living, they also aren't hounded by shareholders for profits and can really care about what they are doing.

My guys have done superbly on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato, and I recently changed Ronin the Cat from California Natural (it made him seriously fat this past winter) to Fromm Salmon and Veggies. He's looking much, much better now and it's only been 2 months.

I think something changed in the California Natural.

Natura was one of those great privately owned companies, then they gave into the dark side and sold out to Colgate Palmolive. IMHO, they haven't been the same since but that was totally expected.


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

The reports from the FDA and CDC indicate Diamond does not use safe food handling practices, including things as basic as that the production line having facilities for operators to wash their hands. These violations have been repeatedly pointed out in the recalls going back to the ones that caused deaths in 2007 and even back to 2003! 

Even if your brand didn't have salmonella in it, why take the chance? It's made in a plant that has repeated violations and continues to disregard FDA requirements. 

This article has links to the FDA warning letters and citations Three Strikes, You’re Out! |. And this one has a list of the brands involved What You Need To Know About The Massive 2012 Pet Food Recalls |

I've chosen to only buy food from small mom and pop businesses that control their plants and have high quality standards. Life's Abundance has never had a recall in 12 years. The food is only available online, as they ship it right to your house after it is made fresh every few days. 
Life's Abundance Premium Natural Healthy Dog Foods


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

*Pet Food Recalls of 2012*



NuttinButGoldens said:


> This is why I'll stick with the smaller, family owned food companies.
> 
> While they are obviously in it to make a living, they also aren't hounded by shareholders for profits and can really care about what they are doing.
> 
> ...


I agree, family owned businesses that keep the food in climate controlled facilities and make it fresh to high standards is the way to go!

Fromm is missing essential nutrients, including vitamins A, C, and E and pre and probiotics. Here is an article showing how to compare and choose new brands for dogs and cats How To Compare and Choose Optimal Pet Food & Treat Ingredients |

Dana:wave:


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the info.
> In 2007 a lot of the major pet food companies were involved in the Melamine fiasco.
> I chose to feed TOTW because my boys like it and do well on it. For now, as long as the TOTW sold here, is not on recall, I will not switch.
> Besides, how do you know that other pet food companies and manufacturing plants don't have a sanitation issue? Maybe they just have not been caught yet. We just don't know as consumers.


You can ask about the plant--has it had violations, how long has it been around, what suppliers do they use.

And I talk to the owners of the company. Life's Abundance, for example, has monthly phone calls that you can get on and ask questions, as well as the ability to email them.

Dr. Jane Bicks is the formulator at Life's Abundance and she would not tolerate substandard practices. The two families that own the company started it just because they wanted to feed their animals a quality food and couldn't find one!


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Nutrisource and their sister product Pure Vita ( made by the same co. that has their own plant.. never involved in a recall) have a grain free fish product that is moderate protein.
> 
> Seafood Select Grain Free
> 
> ...


You're right, that GLUTENS are not good. But not all grains are bad, vets agree, dogs need carbs to absorb proteins and for good digestion. 

"Grain free" seems to me to be a marketing craze.

Glutens such as wheat and soy are cheap sources of protein and mold quickly. I stay away from glutens in pet foods.

Life's Abundance seems to have optimal nutrition and is formulated by Dr. Jane Bicks. You can compare here:

Dana:bowl:

How To Compare and Choose Optimal Pet Food & Treat Ingredients |


----------

